# Leaving for 4 days



## Pia (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay so I wanted to ask a few questions about this topic before I forget. Anyway some time in the beginning of September I will be going on a vacation for 4 days with my best friend. And I was wondering is it okay to leave my hedgehog home alone for a few days, or should I get a care giver. I read somewhere that you can leave them alone for a few days at a time. Is that true, should I do some things before leaving or once I come back. And sorry I asked so early I just wanted to ask before I would forget.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Over night is acceptable, more than that not. 
The water will be disgusting, the food stale and they can get injured or sick pretty fast.


----------



## Pia (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay so I would get one of my sisters to care for her for me which isn't a problem, but what about when you normally get out your hedgie for about an 1 hour everyday, like how would that work. Would they just use one of my t shirts or do you think it will be fine.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

It's a good idea to show the, how to handle her and let them get used to your hedgie. A person who has never handled a hedgehog is likely to drop them or not be quite as diligent while caring for them. It's important for both your sister and hedgie that they interact before you go. I once had a petsitter who admitted after I returned home that she had never actually "been able" to pick my hedgehog up... That meant over ten days straight never coming out of his cage and some serious grumpiness.

Even though it's only four days, I would recommend typing up a care sheet with every important detail, including what to do in an emergency and signs of illness to watch for. You can't be too detailed. As for what they would do with your hedgehog, do you have a playpen? They are great because your sister could just sit back and supervise while your hedgie gets a chance to run around. If not she could just use a snuggle sack or blanket and cuddle with her for a while. Four days isn't long, and if your hedgehog comes out slightly less than usual it won't be catastrophic.


----------

